# GENTE DELL'HACKIT fate sentirte la vostra VOCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

## koma

Ragazzi sono all'hackit chiunque ci sia batta un colpo

----------

## federico

Toc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tiro

azz...avrei voluto tanto venirci anch'io poi alla fine ho mollato...argh.....!!

Com'è..?!? E' possibile rimediare materiale video dell'evento..? ...opp in streaming ora...  :Smile: )))

----------

## federico

Il posto e' molto grande e ci stiamo divertendo, staimo facendo un po' di foto e filmati che vi arriveranno in seguito..

----------

## b10m

Ciao a tutti,

io vengo domani e dopo, come faccio a trovarvi???

----------

## koma

PRIMO PIANO DOVE SENTI MUSICA E CASINO :d

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> DOVE SENTI MUSICA E CASINO :d

 

hahahhHHHAHAHAH   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kaosone

domani vengo anche io

----------

## federico

Sala 2 per la precisione

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Arg. beati voi  :Sad: 

----------

## shanghai

Un pozzo venì 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## blacksword

io dovevo andarci oggi ma alla fine nn ho potuto, sarà per l'anno prossimo!

----------

## shev

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il posto e' molto grande e ci stiamo divertendo, staimo facendo un po' di foto e filmati che vi arriveranno in seguito..

 

Su, avete due o tre giorni da "24 ore utili" e ancora non ci fate avere foto e filmati?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Eh si ma siamo molto presi pero' abbiamo fatto qualcosa di meglio, c'e' una macchina fotografica appesa sul soffitto della nostra sala che scatta una foto ogni 10 secondi  :Very Happy: 

http://www.hackit.sbobola.org/cam.php

Ora che e' sera probabilmente vedrete poco o nulla, ma se seguite con attenzione domattina...

Inoltre sulla repubblica di genova c'e' un primo piano di koma e uno di mio fratello e l'intervista rilasciata da altri amici...

Federico

----------

## kaosone

eheh io sono tornato ora da genova ho incontrato dei miei amici ma di voi non sapevo mica nulla   :Crying or Very sad:   un cell potevamo scambiarcelo   :Wink: 

----------

## lu_zero

Dato che sono passato un solo giorno ed non ho letto il post sul forum, ho beccato, fra gente gentoo presente, solo inquis e b10m

Chiedo scusa a tutti gli altri ^^

lu

----------

## [m0nt0]

cazzarola, averlo saputo dove eravate ci si poteva trovare, ma non ho letto il forum in tempo utile...  :Sad: 

E tra le altre cose avevo una gentoo fresca fresca di installazione visto il ripartizionamento del hdd  :Very Happy: 

vabbè, sarà per la prossima

ciao!.

----------

## koma

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> Dato che sono passato un solo giorno ed non ho letto il post sul forum, ho beccato, fra gente gentoo presente, solo inquis e b10m
> 
> Chiedo scusa a tutti gli altri ^^
> 
> lu

 Ma porc' mi sono perso un developer... vabbhò speriamo di trovare un'latra occasione

----------

## koma

foto hackit  :Smile:  www.thekoma.tk

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> foto hackit  www.thekoma.tk

 

Si ok ma chi sei tu? e federico? ed eventuali altri frequentatori di questo forum?

PS: mi pare che tu sia quello della prima foto.

----------

## koma

eh aspè  :Smile:  è un po' incasinata la cosa appena posso metto la descrizione ^_^

----------

## paman

 *koma wrote:*   

> eh aspè  è un po' incasinata la cosa appena posso metto la descrizione ^_^

 

Magari falle anche un po' più piccole. mettiti nei panni di chi ha ancora un 56k   :Smile: 

----------

## koma

se qualcuno ha un database mysql da mettermi a disposizione .... magari con qlc pagina in php un po' + furba

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## il_guru

ohi ci sono stato anche io  :Sad: 

e il case trasparente me lo ricordo benissimo!

peccato non aver letto il topic

----------

## koma

la koma hell machine o koma pc era quello dipinto con la donna blu io sono quello davanti  :Wink: 

----------

